# Some good jokes here if you want :)



## Bill.K (Mar 28, 2012)

http://www.pruneville.com/jokesandquotes/cleanjokes/
I found them to quite amusing!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks Bill, couple of yucks there for sure!


----------



## jpgeek (Jul 6, 2012)

lol  great stuff, thanks for the link


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 7, 2012)

*Corny 'Getting Older' Joke*

     Three ladies were discussing the travails of getting older. One said, 
"Sometimes I catch myself with a jar of mayonnaise in my hand, while 
standing in front of the refrigerator, and I can't remember whether I need 
to put it away, or start making a sandwich."

The second lady chimed in with, "Yes, sometimes I find myself on the landing 
of the stairs and can't remember whether I was on my way up or on my way 
down."

The third one responded, " Well, ladies, I'm glad I don't have that problem. 
Knock on wood," as she rapped her knuckles on the table, and then said, 
"That must be the door, I'll get it!" ​


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2012)

Ooops, had a 'senior moment', got that joke somewhere else, but it WAS on the pruneville site.


----------



## charry (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 29, 2020)

A man from the city had a dog that could walk on top of the water. 

He took it to the country on a hunting trip and hired a guide and went shooting ducks. 

He shot a duck some distance from shore and the dog trotted out on top of the water and brought it back to shore.  He shot another one and the performance was repeated. 

The guide didn’t say a word.  The hunter from the city asked if he didn’t see something unusual about the dog.  The guide said, “Yes, your dog can’t swim.”


----------



## Pappy (Oct 29, 2020)

Once upon a time there were two men who had gone cliff climbing. Suddenly, one man lost his footing and went tumbling down to the bottom. The other man frantically screamed, "Roger! ", and was relieved to hear a faint reply. "Okay Rodge," shouted Barry, "I'm gonna throw a rope down to you, so wrap it 'round one of your legs and.. " but before he could finish, he heard Roger call "But both my legs are broke. "Barry suggested his arms, to which the reply was "They're broken too! " So finally, Roger held on with his mouth. Barry struggled to pull up the rope, and when he was nearly there, Barry said, "You right there mate? " to which Rodger replied,"YYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.... "


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 29, 2020)

From the OP link, this is a joke in the making:

http://www.pruneville.com/jokesandquotes/cleanjokes/

*Not Found*
The requested URL was not found on this server.


****

Just as I thought - there is no such thing as a "clean joke"! 

Tony


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 29, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> From the OP link, this is a joke in the making:
> 
> http://www.pruneville.com/jokesandquotes/cleanjokes/
> 
> ...



*The same thing happened to me ! I wonder why we can't see it.*


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 29, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *The same thing happened to me ! I wonder why we can't see it.*



My initial thoughts on this were:

1. There are no clean jokes (humorous, as in my initial post earlier)
2. The site is gone, or at least that page.  Even just the page name may have changed, creating a new URL.  (one of these is most likely)

...and...checking it out:

The full URL: http://www.pruneville.com/jokesandquotes/cleanjokes/  doesn't exist (i.e. the clean jokes page doesn't exist).

The main jokes page: http://www.pruneville.com/jokesandquotes doesn't exist.

The site: http://www.pruneville.com exists, but public access is forbidden.  We could likely hack into it, but it isn't worth the time, since we now have the information we needed to explain the problem.  Of course yet another possibility is that the jokes pages do exist, but since access to the main site is not allowed, these pages won't show up either.

Tony


----------



## jerry old (Oct 29, 2020)

can't pull it up
that's the joke
OP's chuckle-cool


----------

